# SM Rescue Raffle



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was planning to begin the SM Rescue Raffle to help out the rescue organizations.

HOWEVER, with the rescues that SM has recently raised money for -- Daisy and Snuggles -- and the new boy that was hit by a car -- I'm wondering if everyone is tapped out or if having the raffle would help garner more donations.

It will take about 2 weeks to come up with donations for the raffle and then another 2-3 weeks to sell tickets which means that the actual raffle would be around the last week of September.

That's also the same time that we will be signing up for Secret Santa. 

So please let me know if you want me to put together the raffle or just continue to donate as you can to help with the vet bills for these 3 fluffs OR if you want me to wait until the first of the year to do the raffle.

THANKS


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, can you explain the raffle as I don't understand what it is/how it works. Is it only for state-side people?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a basic description of the SM Rescue Raffle. When we go forward, I will post complete details.

First I ask for new items to be donated to the raffle -- from our members as well as from our vendors. It usually takes about 2 weeks to get the donations together and I post pictures of what is being raffles off. We have, in the past, had carriers/bags, clothes, bows, beds, tags, Maltese sculptures, non-Maltese items such as jewelry, gift certificates to dog stores, shampoos, grooming supplies etc. etc. 

Once I've finishing the donations, I sell Raffle Tickets. Each ticket costs $5 or you can have 13 tickets for $60. You donate directly to the rescue organization of your choice and then email or pm me your proof of donation.

I then issue your raffle ticket #s which I send to you and also keep on a spreadsheet. 

On the day of the raffle, I pull the numbers for each item donated and post the winners on SM. The winner and the person that donated the item are responsible for contacting each other regarding shipment. Donations are shipped directly to the winner. I've only had one time that the donator did not send the item and I made it up by shipping one myself to the winner.

Obviously I keep a running total of how much money we've raised through the Raffle.

And one last thing -- because I run the raffle, I'm not eligible to win a prize (although I always donate prizes).

U.S., Canadian and overseas members are able to participate -- and are able to donate to a U.S. rescue or an overseas rescue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - it's a little confusing having the two posts up now about the Rescue Raffle. Can you see if Jung could combine the two so people are reacting in one place? Just a thought since they seem the same tho one has the survey.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Lynn refresh my memory do past donations count? Or is it donations from September foward?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me know if you need another printed card w/ piccies of harness dresses/vests,so I can post one in time to you.
I'll do a doggie tag too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*please do not post responses to this thread -- but do take the survey here.*


----------

